# Charge plug for £299.99? WIGGLE!!!



## henryst (22 Oct 2010)

I've just bought a 2010 Charge plug from wiggle for £299.99, that must be the best quality bike at that price ever!


----------



## Roadrunner78 (26 Oct 2010)

I've been debating getting one myself.


----------



## Howard (26 Oct 2010)

Bit overweight, and be careful with the paint - it's made of cheese and melts...in the winter - but otherwise yes, a great bargain.


----------



## Gav2000 (27 Oct 2010)

But £299 is a very good price though!

I saw Wiggle were having a sale (and one where there was actually some stock of bikes in sensible sizes) and got myself a Felt Curbside for £349. I noticed the Plug was reduced while I waited for delivery of the Felt but have been really pleased with my purchase since it arrived. The lighter weight was probably my deciding factor.

Either way though the prices were really good and well reduced from the list prices.

Gav.


----------



## henryst (27 Oct 2010)

mine was delivered yesterday and the first thing I did was take off the bull bars and replace them with straight bars (preference) and also take off the back brake and flip it to fixed. It rides really well and feels solid - it is steel! I couldn't be happier at that price.


----------



## Roadrunner78 (28 Oct 2010)

I'm very close to buying one now. I just look at what else is out there at that price. Some say it's heavy,
I cycle to and from work with a backpack containing a laptop with a 15.4" screen at a steady 15+mph! Check out oragamist see if it's slow lol.


----------



## crumpetman (28 Oct 2010)

If a bike is around 10kg then some people would class that as heavy. My bike is about that weight and it does not feel heavy to me unless I have a ton of stuff in the saddlebag. I imagine that once you get used to riding something weight 8kg or even less that a 10kg bike does feel heavy.


----------



## henryst (28 Oct 2010)

I was riding a custom conversion built around an aluminium MTB frame that came in at 7.8kg so the charge minus the bits above is about 9.8kg but to be honest I hardly notice the difference. What I have noticed is the tyres/rims. I had 700c/23's on my last and on the charge they are 700c/28's which obviously give a bit more road contact needing more fuel (my energy!) to travel. If I can get away with slimmer tyres on these rims then I will when I get the inevitable puncture. Incidentally does anyone know if I can fit slimmer tyres on the charge rims (Alex DM18, silver, alloy, 700c, ANOD. W/CNC sidewall, 14Gx32H)? Any help - greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigSteev (28 Oct 2010)

henryst said:


> Incidentally does anyone know if I can fit slimmer tyres on the charge rims (Alex DM18, silver, alloy, 700c, ANOD. W/CNC sidewall, 14Gx32H)? Any help - greatly appreciated.



*wanders off to find old set of Plug wheels and a 700c x 23 tyre* - Yep, that seems to work.

And I reckon it'll feel a lot quicker as the Kenda tyres that come on the Plug don't really do it any favours.


----------



## henryst (29 Oct 2010)

Thanks steve - youre a legend! I'll get those changed over.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2010)

what tyres do people favour over the kenda originals then?


----------



## dan_bo (29 Oct 2010)

I'm on some maxxis jobs at the month and they're ace for this time of year.


----------



## eldudino (29 Oct 2010)

I was looking at it last night and my wife said "Three hundred quid, is that all?!", so it seems her scale of value has shifted to that of the cyclist now!  

She then went on to say it looked overly simple, I pointed out that was entire the point of the bike! I'd have one if I had the money but I've just had a new bike so it's out of the question, even though it's cheap as chips.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2010)

perfect for a bit of cold setting and grafting on an 11- or 8-speed alfine/nexus perhaps?


----------



## Howard (29 Oct 2010)

GregCollins said:


> perfect for a bit of cold setting and grafting on an 11- or 8-speed alfine/nexus perhaps?



Would be cool but I think you'd be better off getting a Tap in the sales or an On-one Pomp - less effort, similar price, lighter and more flexible platform.


----------



## Origamist (29 Oct 2010)

[QUOTE 1225723"]
Fancy selling the bull bars?
[/quote]

I'd pass on the own brand Charge bull horns if I were you.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th9S2Dpq954


@Greg, I'm thinking about getting a discounted 2010 Langster and putting in a Sturmey Archer S2C hub. It's a kickback hub with direct drive in low and +38% in high. Would be great for commuting as you could have a 60" low and 83" high...Obviously, if it was hillier you could gear down further. No cables to worry about and no need to fit a rear brake. The only downside is the thing is heavy...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2010)

Howard said:


> Would be cool but I think you'd be better off getting a Tap in the sales or an On-one Pomp - less effort, similar price, lighter and more flexible platform.



the pomp just does not float my boat, but I'm liking origamist's idea of the sturmey.

I don't care if it weighs a ton; the weight of the hub is more than offset by my own bloated body!

That youtube clip has set me wondering, but then the only time I've had bars 'go' I've been ignoring the creaking sound for a little bit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2010)

Now dribbling profusely at the idea of a _belt driven_ S2C hub fitted Plug.


----------



## henryst (6 Nov 2010)

Sorry User - i missed your post. I've just sold them on ebay for £16! Sorry about that.

[QUOTE 1225723"]
Fancy selling the bull bars?
[/quote]


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2010)

project hug geared plug is under way.


----------



## Howard (16 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> project hug geared plug is under way.



Have fun cold setting it


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Nov 2010)

No cold setting required. SA S2C hub gear = 120mm nominal (116 in reality) as are Mine Plug's track ends. Popped the wheel in this lunchtime as it happens.

42T x 21T is just too much for the OEM chain though. Have had to order a new one. (Belt drive can wait for another life)


----------



## Howard (16 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> No cold setting required. SA S2C hub gear = 120mm nominal (116 in reality) as are Mine Plug's track ends. Popped the wheel in this lunchtime as it happens.
> 
> 42T x 21T is just too much for the OEM chain though. Have had to order a new one. (Belt drive can wait for another life)



Win for simplicity - how does the kickback gear change work? Never ridden one of these and am intrigued.


----------



## zigzag (16 Nov 2010)

Origamist said:


> I'd pass on the own brand Charge bull horns if I were you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=th9S2Dpq954



this video shows how dangerous seatpost mounted bags can be. nothing wrong with bullhorns, but the weight in a bigger seat bag acts as a pendulum which unsettles the bike during out of saddle acceleration. similar thing happens if you try to steer quickly around an obstacle (and i'm pretty sure that's what happened to our mate Stuart on reigate hill).
i had seatpost mounted rack during lel and had few scary wobbles (luckily no spills). i've never even considered using that type of rack since.
bags, that fit closely to the seatpost are safer in this respect.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Nov 2010)

Howard said:


> Win for simplicity - how does the kickback gear change work? Never ridden one of these and am intrigued.



should find out sometime early next week. watch this space.


----------



## Origamist (16 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> No cold setting required. SA S2C hub gear = 120mm nominal (116 in reality) as are Mine Plug's track ends. Popped the wheel in this lunchtime as it happens.
> 
> 42T x 21T is just too much for the OEM chain though. Have had to order a new one. (Belt drive can wait for another life)



Excellent - let me know how it goes. If you like the hub (I understand it takes a while to bed in) I'll get a wheel built after Xmas. What rim/spoke configuration did you go for?


----------



## Origamist (16 Nov 2010)

zigzag said:


> this video shows how dangerous seatpost mounted bags can be. nothing wrong with bullhorns, but the weight in a bigger seat bag acts as a pendulum which unsettles the bike during out of saddle acceleration. similar thing happens if you try to steer quickly around an obstacle (and i'm pretty sure that's what happened to our mate Stuart on reigate hill).
> i had seatpost mounted rack during lel and had few scary wobbles (luckily no spills). i've never even considered using that type of rack since.
> bags, that fit closely to the seatpost are safer in this respect.



Can't say I'm convinced!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2010)

Origamist said:


> Excellent - let me know how it goes. If you like the hub (I understand it takes a while to bed in) I'll get a wheel built after Xmas. What rim/spoke configuration did you go for?



36H plain silver shell, as that is all that is currently available ex-stock in UK, 3 cross into a black Halo Aero Rage rim. SJS Cycles built it up for me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Did you measure the left and right flange spacings, or are they symmetrical?



Don't get all technical on me. I'm a novice. I poured over pictures and specs and nothing leapt out at me. I asked the nice chaps at SJS if there were any 'gotcha' features and they said there were none. Ignorance is bliss.

When I got it I measured the drive side from the locknuts inboard on the original wheel to get the chainline right using two spacers and a dished SA cog. Other than that I squinted at it a lot and compared it with the other wheel back n forth.

I left its flanges unmolested but to my untrained eye it appears a thoroughly symmetrical beast.

PS bring the three speed fixed on Friday. Or at least tell me what riding one is like. That's the next potential project.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> If everyone promises not to make negative comments about the paintwork I will.




I am spokesperson for no person, least of all my peers and betters of the FNRttC. But I promise to only make positive comments in regard to said machine's hideous finish.




Doh!


----------

